# Losehill Peak District



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Having my christmas break in Castleton 17/3-22/3 if anyone on site or nearby would be good to meet you. Swift low profile Sundance. MH stickers for and aft also NFU sticker in rear window. Box or two of Rose wine, cider or coffee choice is yours  
Helen and Jess


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

*
Hi Helen. Sounds a good idea. I have always wanted to go there. Only question is, how long ago did you book ? I have rang up about 10 times and they are always full. Even in the winter.*


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Having my christmas break in Castleton


Thats a crap calender you've got there, you two! :lol:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have been there a few times, and got on with no problem, mainly out of season I will admit. Some good doggy walks round there Helen, Last time we went was real weird,
we parked up, went for a walk and when we got back our old van was parked a few pitches along ??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have to collect son and stuff from Sheffield over that weekend sometime. Mulled options last night and will decide immediately before whether it is a dash up & back the same day, an overnighter or make a weekend of it.

I'd like at least to squeeze in a nice walk with growing pup Zoe; last time we did the Uni run we were all expectant but were foiled by a thick fog blanket. 

Dave


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> ; last time we did the Uni run we were all expectant but were foiled by a thick fog blanket.
> 
> Dave


a strange medical condition ??????????
requiring a survival blanket perhaps

8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If we had gone for a walk in that, a foil survival blanket could well have been necessary, not that it would have done much for the chesty cough.

Dave


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry for lateish reply, but server was down all day yesterday  I booked about 3 weeks ago Janna guess I was just lucky as am going mid week and before the Easter week, so a lot of people might be hanging on for that.
It might be a weird calendar to you Drummer, but as I have only had 1 day off since Christmas and had no time off during Christmas it is  going to be Christmas for me, will have tree, tinsel, fairy lights and the obligatory Turkey :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> It might be a weird calendar to you Drummer, but as I have only had 1 day off since Christmas and had no time off during Christmas it is  going to be Christmas for me, will have tree, tinsel, fairy lights and the obligatory Turkey :wink:


Well a very merry Christmas from all us at Leyland!  
If your round our way, call in for mince pies & sherry. (Well a meat pie & a good brew about now.) :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you that is very kind


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Never managed to get into Loosehill during the winter months previously but yesterday managed to book two pitches for long weekend at beginning of March. Hope this is just good fortune  

Enjoy our Easter Christmas, Helen ccasion7: ccasion1:


----------

